# Kenyon Martin...



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

it looks like kenyon martin is the most likely big name signing for the nugs this season now, and i think it could be a great one.
what could bringin him in do for the team?

complete a good starting lineup of miller, lenard, melo, kenyon and camby, and it will improve our depth puttin nene on the bench.
bring a fast tempo, running p/f into the system to work with melo.
the move also keeps carmelo happy as he as said he wants kenyon on the nugs.

i think the biggest thing will be that he will improve andre millers game, he could go back the the cleveland days when he was going for over 10 assists per game, throwin the ball to melo and kenyon all game could be great for him.

this would be a great move for the nugs and i hope they do it, it would be interesting to see how kenyon goes without kidd.

your thoughts?


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

If it is for the Max this ia a BIG mistake.

Kenyon won´t be close to the best player in the West conference.
Hell, he isn´t the best player on the team.

6 Year 60 million plus bonus for performace is Ok.
But 85 for 6 year is too much.

In the west he will be overmatch in size, skill, power.

Spurs - Duncan - 7´0 260 ls
T-Wolves - Garnett - 6´11 240 ls
Kings - Webber - 6´10 245 ls
Mavs - Nowistky - 7´0 245 ls
Clippers - Brand - 6´8 265 ls
Suns - Amare - 6´10 245 ls
Grizzles - Gasol - 7´0 240 ls
Blazers - Randolph - 6´9 270 ls
Hornetts - PJ Brown - 6´11 239 ls
Warrior - Murphy - 6´11 245 ls
Rockets -Howard - 6´9 230 ls
Jazz - Boozer - 6´9 258 ls
Sonics - Collison - 6´9 255 ls
Lakers - Who knows ?? ??

Martin 6,9 234 lbs will be the 8th or 9th Power Foward in the West.

He is only 6-9 and lighter that all but Howard. he isn´t a great shooter.

Nene (6´11 260) isn´t that worst then him, and he is bigger, stronger and more atletic.

Who the Nugz should do it is sign Hassel, and wait next season or make a trade.

The Sonics will dump Allen sometime when they realize that he won´t resign and they suck..

Pizzoni


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> If it is for the Max this ia a BIG mistake.
> 
> Kenyon won´t be close to the best player in the West conference.
> ...



Looking at your list, I would say that many people would take Martin over the bottom half of your list.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

if martin signs long term deal, does that mean good bye to chris anderesen?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

NeNe more athletic than kenyon???? bahahahaha. NeNe doesnt play half the defense that kenyon does and you can say all you want about his size if you put him in denver he is hands down their best defender and the most ferocious rebounder. Yea so garnett and duncan, and nowitzki have clear advantages over him, but then again they are argubly top 5 players. Kenyon will trouble them on the defensive end more than anyone else denver's got.

6 year 85 mill isnt that much if you look at the salaries of the other PF's you listed, in fact its seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Nene has size and athleticism

he has the ability to bang and body guys up better than Kmart.

But Kmart is at the top of the western conference IMO when he is healthy.

Kmart will get out and run block shots rebound...and finish

its all good as long as he his healthy

somebody at the F/C position will likely be missing time due to injury next year. I would have rather have boozer to be honest.

Anybody that lists Nick Collison before Kmart has serious issues.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

aight guys, cmon now... This is Kenyon Martin we're talking about, the guy is a beast that is one of the best down low and one of the better shooting forwards as well. The last thing I want to see is some guy from Brazil telling me that what i see in Jersey is anything different. I see a list of players that K-Mart has proven himself better than in the past. The only forwards in the West that are better than Martin are Duncan and Garnett, with Dirk also being a better player but what the hell position do you put him in (and any position that you put him at.. does he belong)?



> he has the ability to bang and body guys up better than Kmart.


Remember Kenyon Martin's cover of Sports Illustrated? The Bad Boy of the NBA? Kenyon is considered to too physical, and saying that Nene is better at being a banger is factually incorrect considering how Kenyon plays against Denver.

Lastly, cmon... Boozer over Martin? How many times does Kenyon have to outplay him in order to get some respect. Obviously 













Im putting the facts here, because I know words cant prove things but numbers can (and I know there are those who want to fight what I say by saying its not correct):

Last Game Martin played against the Nugz (Mar 10):
28 points - 9 boards - 11-16 shooting - Where was Nene then?

2003/04 Season Splits - Kenyon Martin vs. Nugz:
25.0 points - 8.5 boards - .645 % Shooting - In other words, Martin is consistent in his dominance (He actually loves playing against Nene considering he scores the third most against him (beaten only by Houston and Dallas)

2003/04 Season Splits - Kenyon Martin vs. Cavs:
18.5 points - 11 boards - 3 blocks - And thats with Zydrunas focusing on him too


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the reason I'd rather have boozer

is A) we pay him less than kmart
and B) he is less likely to get hurt

but I have no problems with Kmart...especially if he stays healthy

I've given K-mart his props so dont knock me

Put Nene and Kmart side by side

you know Kmart is athletic (more athletic then Nene) but if you didnt know Nene from watching him you wouldnt believe a guy with his body gets out and runs like he does

Kmart and and camby are your shotblockers.

Nene is the guy you want on players like Zach Randolph. Nene needs to work on his cheap fouls. But he has the body to guard him. Kmart so he's a bad boy....but id much rather have him on a guy like Dale Davis or Theo...so when they dump the ball to Randoph a guy like Kmart can come up and block the crap out of it while Nene holds position and keeps Zach out of the low block.

you wont hear me say Kmart is a pushover...but i just described the best role for a guy like him especially out west. Let Nene guard Duncan and let camby and kmart guard Nestrovic. Nene has the size that the other 2 dont. That also might keep those two off the IR if you think about why guys like them get injured.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So how is that gonna work out with Camby/Nene/Kmart? I dont think he will be happy with 30 min. a game.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

nene would be on the bench coming on at 4 and 5 i would think


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nuggets Trying to Work Sign & Trade With Nets ...


> The Denver Nuggets ramped up their pursuit of Nets restricted free agent Kenyon Martin on Sunday, engaging in day-long sign-and-trade discussions with New Jersey, league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford on Sunday evening.
> 
> Nets GM Rod Thorn is trying to get Denver forward Nene in return for Martin, but a source in Denver told Ford on Sunday that the team would not give him up. Instead, expect the focus of the trade discussions to center on the Nuggets other 2002 lottery pick, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, who fell out of favor with head coach Jeff Bzdelik last year and played sparingly. The 7-foot-1 forward is just 20 years old and has the potential to play both the three and the four.
> 
> While sources told Ford that a sign-and-trade is Denver's preferred method to land Martin, the Nuggets have assured Martin that they will give him a max offer sheet, expected to be for six years and in excess of $80 million, if a trade cannot be completed by July 14 -- the first day free agents can officially sign. Extending an offer sheet, though, would be a "last resort" for the Nuggets, as once Martin signs an offer sheet, the sign-and-trade option disappears.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

wouldnt be a bad move to S&T nene for kmart, he is definately an upgrade at the 4, and this will let the nugs keep cap space to try and pick up some other players.
could be a big season for denver


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

> wouldnt be a bad move to S&T nene for kmart, he is definately an upgrade at the 4, and this will let the nugs keep cap space to try and pick up some other players.
> could be a big season for denver


If they sign and trade Nene for K Mart they wouldn´t have a lot fo cap space left. Maybe 4 million.

I like the ideia of Camby, K-Mart and Nene as a back-up but I still don´t think that K-mart is worth a max contract.

Max contract id for guys like Duncan, Garnett, Kobe, T-Mac and in the future problably Melo, not K-Mart.

I think that K-Mart is a lot better than Nene but he isn´t better than a lot of Power Foward at the West.
I think that Brand is more worth a max contract than K Mart.

I Like all this player better than Martin.
Spurs - Duncan - 7´0 260 ls
T-Wolves - Garnett - 6´11 240 ls
Kings - Webber - 6´10 245 ls
Mavs - Nowistky - 7´0 245 ls
Clippers - Brand - 6´8 265 ls
Suns - Amare - 6´10 245 ls

This two is in the same level as Martin, maybe a notch below.

Grizzles - Gasol - 7´0 240 ls
Blazers - Randolph - 6´9 270 ls

Pizzoni


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> This two is in the same level as Martin, maybe a notch below.
> 
> ...


No way Martin is better than Randolph. 

Anyway, I think getting K-mart would make us a better team, but wouldn't it be shame to bench Nene? Sure he isn't as good a Martin just yet, but don't you think he has the potential to be a lot better. I mean we used a top 10 pick on him. Lets give him more than 2 years as a starter.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> 
> 
> No way Martin is better than Randolph.
> ...


offensively, hands down randloph is better than Kmart, but as far as an all around player you still have to go with Kmart. He locks people up on D and is a great help defender. When it comes down to it, in the West you have to stop or at leat contain the big men to win i.e. garnett, dirk, Timmy D. Kmart has the ability to at least contain them, NeNe doesnt. Kmart bring a leadership quality that Zach doesnt and for a young team like the Nuggets that'll help. I dont think his offensive #"s will take a big hit, Andre Miller is no JKidd but he's a great PG in his own right.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Nene has size and athleticism
> 
> he has the ability to bang and body guys up better than Kmart.
> ...



Kmart can't shoot, can barely post up, and is tiny. IF you look at his numbers against WC forwards he almost always does poorly. 

Maxing him out is a huge mistake, Keep the scrilla buy some picks and let him go to Atlanta


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kmart is a certain type of player

worth the max?

I dont think so because of his health issues in the past
I think it should be like camby's contract. contigent on how many games he plays


that being said a healthy Kmart is worth the max
and anyone is a fool for putting a guy from iowa who has never played a game in the NBA ahead of Kmart.

I've been the one this whole offseason...saying lets not sign guys that get hurt easily...but come on....were are talking about Kenyon Martin here. When he plays he is an allstar.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Can you guys tell me what picks the Nugz have over the next 2 years. I know they have 6, but from who and on what contingencies?


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Kmart can't shoot, can barely post up, and is tiny. IF you look at his numbers against WC forwards he almost always does poorly.


i hate to be the crazy kenyon martin person on this board but how can I not after that...



> if you look at his numbers against forwards he almost always does poorly


Maybe YOU should look at his numbers, ill make it easy for ya, heres a link:
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenyon_martin/season_splits.html 

Season Splits Averages:
Dallas - 29.0 ppg
Denver - 25.0 ppg
Golden State - 13 ppg - (17 the first game, 9 the second)
Houston - 27 ppg
Clippers - 8 ppg
Lakers - 14 ppg, 13.5 rpg
Memphis - 16.00
Minny - 14.5
Phoenix - 16.00
Portland - 15.5
San Antonio - 10.5
Sacramento - 13.0
Seattle - 26.00
Utah - 16.00

AVG: 17.4 ppg against Western Conference Teams



Cant Shoot? You have him mixed up with Elton Brand.
Cant Post Up? You dont know Kenyon Martin.



> I mean we used a top 10 pick on him


Remember? Kenyon Martin? 1st Pick?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Can you guys tell me what picks the Nugz have over the next 2 years. I know they have 6, but from who and on what contingencies?


Different sources vary on that number. NY Daily News says they have 6, but the Rocky Mountain News says the Nuggest have 5 picks over the next 3 years. 

They have their own, and picks from the Clippers, Wizards and Sixers. The years haven't been decided upon, which leads me to believe they got these picks under "future 1st round draft pick" and the teams can decide what year to give the pick to the Nuggets. I know the Sixer first rounder came from the James Posey 3-way deal, but not entirely clear on the other two.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even know what the hell you're looking at ?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/gamelog?statsId=3400





> Cant Shoot? You have him mixed up with Elton Brand.


You have no idea who that is do you?


Seriously you're clueless here's a shot chart for mister can't shoot.

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/shotchart/[email protected]



> Cant Post Up? You dont know Kenyon Martin.
> 
> 
> Remember? Kenyon Martin? 1st Pick?



Who gives a crap were he went, that was a ****ty draft chris mihm was a lottery pick that year. So whatever point you think you're making it just got invalidated.

Furthermore if you sit there in your shack and call what Kmart does a good or even decent post game, well forget it.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, I will chime in with an honest opinion of Kenyon considering I have seen every single one of his pro games.


In last years playoffs, he was knocking down jumpers left and right. Alot of NJ fans were expecting that same jumper this past season, but unfortunately we didn't. His post game can use improvement, but against forwards who are not named Garnett and Duncan, the guy gets the job done. With that said, he has gotten much better over the last few years on the offensive end. He totally abused Antoine Walker in the playoffs a year ago. Yes, yes I know its only Walker, but Kenyon shut him down in every aspect of basketball, and Walker was mentally dead by game 3. 

Like I said, he doesn't have his best games against the likes of Garnett and Duncan, but put him up against Boozer, Rasheed, Reef, Gasol, Nene etc... and he will more likely then not out perform them. A few games this season stick out in my mind. Against Seattle, it was the first game NJ would play after hearing about Zo's lose. Kenyon dedicated the game to him an absolutely abused anyone in his way. Granted, Seattle isn't known for their big men, but he put up 27pts and 14rbs in a blowout performance. He was unstoppable that night. And the Knicks playoff series Kenyon once again dominated putting up 36 pts to sweep NY.



Kenyon is much better then Nene. He will bring an energy to the team that not many players in the league can. His offense will struggle at times, but he will always come out to play and he makes the type of plays that fire up his teammates and the fans. His attitude was somewhat of a problem early on, but he has matured alot since then and is able to control his anger now without worrying about a tech or him throwing a punch.


Is he worth the max?? Good question, but it would greatly improve the Nugs if they acquired him, and severely hurt NJ if they lost him.


You guys can say he is not a superstar PF, but other then Dirk, Garnett and Duncan who else would you rather have?


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DeezNets</b>!
> You guys can say he is not a superstar PF, but other then Dirk, Garnett and Duncan who else would you rather have?


Brand, JO, Rasheed, Webber, Zach Randolph, Amare Stoudemire, and a bunch of young guys with potential to be better.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't wanna quote that big *** post but if you think he abused gasol, go look, Scoring 20 and 7 while your opponent scores 19 and 6 isn't abusing jack ****.

You say he abused New york, but before Kurt hurt his finger, he had one good game and one aboslutely ****ty game. Against KT.


Brand and Malone beat this **** out of him this year. Brand spanked him silly, think about that before you pay more than Brand.

You know who else has got the better of him over the years? Antwan freakin Jamison.



Troy murphy abused him once this year.

Wanna sell me that **** about him brining it on both ends? **** that sell it to Chris Bosh first, You know, the rookie powerforward whom he couldn't stop from scoring on him in double digits?

Hell he only stopped the kid from shooting <50% shooting for one god damn game. A game where Bosh had a double double.


Now you wanna sell him as decent just not against the big powerforwards? Who the **** do you think is playing out west?


Now I read this bull****.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1840098




> The Nuggets, according to sources, have agreed to send at least three future first-round picks to the Nets, who would sign Martin to a seven-year deal worth just over $90 million and then ship him to Denver



So you're going to overpay and give up draft picks?


The **** is wrong with you? Kmart is the epitome of what's wrong with the NBA all athleticism, little skill.


Not only that but You think he's gonna start over Carmelo? 

If not you're playing small ball in a conference with large fowards.


----------

